# CMT dado set



## OKIEhoma (Feb 15, 2012)

Anyone have the CMT precision dado set? If so, does your cuts always seem to be about a 1/32 to large...? What are some stackable dado sets that highly recommended?

Thanks


----------



## habs (Mar 22, 2012)

I have one. The only thing I could gripe about is that the 2 outside blades cut a little deeper than the chipper blades. Did you not get the shims with your set?


----------



## bob sacamano (Jan 24, 2012)

habs said:


> The only thing I could gripe about is that the 2 outside blades cut a little deeper than the chipper blades.


usually the outside blades cut a hair deeper than the center cutters


----------



## habs (Mar 22, 2012)

Oh, this is my first set so I didn't know any better. Thanks.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

For < $100, the Delta/DeWalt 7670 has twice as many teeth and leaves a cleaner cut than most other sets in this price range. It also has a great carrying case and very nice shim stock. $86.50 shipped

The Infinity Dadonator is the best stacked dado I've used to date.....~ $200, stellar performance.


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

OK,

It doesn't take much of a bit of sawdust to make a dado cut wide. The arbor flange and all the dado blades/chippers need to be clean for the cut to be accurate.

Also the outside blades of a dado set tend to have a wider kerf toward the inside or in the dado. Perhaps your set is marked wrong and the right is really left, etc.


----------



## Eagleeye (Dec 3, 2011)

I got a set of CMT's a couple of weeks ago and they do cut slightly larger than my old set and to measure as well. I blamed it on my old set being worn. I could adjust to exact by changing shims etc. but as long as it's consistant it works for me.

Size does matter some people say.


----------



## TxDade (Dec 29, 2011)

I'm new to woodworking so I can't compare other dado blades, however I bought the Freud Diablo SD208 set and it works great. I even used it on oak and it cut a very nice dado. I have used it about 3 or 4 times now and have no complaints. (BTW, the Diablo Saw Blades are fantastic, also at a reasonable price).


----------

